# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Što ubrzava otvaranje pri porodu?

## Anastazija

Dali postoji nacin na koji si mozemo pomoci da bi se brze otvorile?Mozda fizicko kretanje ili kakva vjezbica kada zapocmu trudovi?Ili traziti gle za otvaranje makar nije sigurno dali i koliko moze pomoci?Drage majke sto je vama pomoglo? (unaprjed se ispricavam ako je tema vec otvarana,nisam je mogla pronaci)

----------


## Anemona

Meni se čini da se nema tu što specijalno ubrzati. Najvažnije je da pokušaš stvoriti "atmosferu" koja ti odgovara, da se možeš opustiti i prepustiti, a to da li će otvaranje onda trajati kratko ili dugo je manje bitno. Bitno je da je neometano.

----------


## dani1

Pokušati anulirati strah na najmanju moguću mjeru i kretati se. Meni je to pomoglo, sad da li sam se radi toga brže otvarala, neznam, ali mi je bilo lakše.

----------


## kole

Ja nisam uspela da se opustim kod oba poroda iz tehnickih razloga i otvarala sam se jako sporo. Tako da se probaj opustiti i prepustiti bolu uz kretanje ukoliko je moguce, naravno u slucaju da ti tio prija.
Zelim ti lep porod  :Kiss:

----------


## Poslid

Nejveći "neprijatelj" u porodu je adrenalin.
Dakle, jedino što može, ne ubrzati, već pomoći da otvaranje bude brzo, manje bolno i bez zastoja, je osjećaj sigurnosti, opuštenosti, topline, neometanja i nepromatranja.

Možeš si pomoći tako da se probaš "isključiti" od okoline u kojoj se nalaziš, da se dovoljno utopliš (uzmi dekicu ili veliki ručnik), da kraj sebe imaš osobu kojoj potpuno vjeruješ, koja zna i poštuje tovje želje i koja će pomoći da se ti ne moraš brinuti oko nekih banalnih stvari i odgovarati na pitanja u trudovima.
Kad trudovi postanu "ozbiljni" prestani razgovarati (razgovor potiče aktivnost neokorteksa) i ako treba pokrij se preko glave - da spriječiš druge da ti se obraćaju. 
Diši onako kako ti tijelo traži, pomiči se u položaj koji ti tijelo traži i probaj opustiti mišiće (čeljust isto)

----------


## tina55

ja sam se otvorila za nekih 8 sati (sad ne znam je li to brzo ili nije), jednostavno sam hodala, nisam se bojala poroda već boravka u bolnici očekujući porod, tako da me uopće nije bilo strah poroda, uživala sam u trudovima (jer mi je to značilo da bebica uskoro stiže) i hodala svih 8 sati
strah sam rješila još jednom metodom:dogovorila sam se sa svojom curkom u trbuhu da se sad idemo roditi i da ćemo to skupa super obaviti bez ikakvih problema
nisam vjerovala doktorima, al sam vjerovala sebi da to mogu učiniti i vjerovala sam svom djetetu da će mi pomoći u svemu

----------


## Anastazija

Nisam uopce razmisljala da strah utjece na to..hvala  :Smile:  kole  :Kiss:

----------


## momze

o da, strah itekako utjece na brzinu otvaranja tj. znatno usporava porod zbog prisutnosti adrenalina
uz sve ovo sto ti je Poslid vec rekla ja bih jos samo dodala da, ukoliko zaista nisi uznemiravana sa strane, pokusas ne grciti vilice tj. stiskati zube kada odradjujes trudove. meni je puno pomoglo sto bih kada bi trud dosao do vrhunca, blago otvorila usta u obliku slova "O" - Ina May Gaskin, cini mi se, je rekla da kako opustas svoju vilicu i cijelo lice tako se i cervix opusta i vise otvara.  :Smile:

----------


## tulip

sigurno pomaže vizualizacija-zamisliš kako se otvaraš i kako beba izlazi, npr. zamisliš da je tvoja maternica cvijet koji se polako otvara i onda izlazi bebica. sa svakim trudom zamišljaš kako se otvaraš
dobro je i izreći na glas tako nešto 
pogledati prije poroda slike tako da vidite koliko velik taj otvor zaista može postati, zamisliti si to, reći to

Ima još dosta ideja po literaturi, ovisno o autoru. S obzirom na uvjete u bolničkim porodima, teško je postići da budeš potpuno neometana, da te niko ne kontrolira i stvara presing. Ono što možeš je smanjiti konverzaciju, pogotovo ono što te tjera baš na razmišljanje, ili npr. svađanje s osobljem (probaj odmah dogovoriti čim više toga, tako da kasnije ne moraš o svakoj sitnici pregovarati)

Već spomenuta Ina May Gaskin ima jako dobrih ideja proizišlih iz njene bogate prakse, primjenjivih i u bolničkim porodima, sad ću napamet što se sjećam:

-pomaže pjevanje (dublji tonovi), oponašanje životinja (npr.mukanje) ili frktanje (prrrr)-koje olabavi usnice (ovo sam osobno isprobala prilikom tiskanja, u nadi da neću popucati, i btw, dobro sam prošla) 
- pomaže smijeh,  što jači to bolje
- lijepe riječi od strane partnera, kao i obrnuto (izmjenjivanje riječi punih ljubavi),
-poljupci, čak izazivanje seksualnog uzbuđenja
-stimulacija bradavica
-šale na račun obavljanja fizioloških potreba (da smanje osjećaj srama koji je često prisutan u bolnici)


S druge strane, puno ljudi oko vas, upadanje liječnika i primalja, pregledavanje, komentiranje napredovanja i sl. mogu usporiti porod, smanjiti trudove, čak i unazaditi otvaranje. dobro je znati da je to normalno, da nije vaše tijelo krivo niti neadekvatno, niti da nužno treba "pomoći" dripom. uvijek možete prvo probati nešto od gore navedenog.

----------


## tulip

> zamisliš da je tvoja maternica cvijet koji se polako otvara i onda izlazi bebica.


je l trebam reć da sam si zamišljala svoj avatar?

----------


## srecica

Tulip bas si lijepo ovo napisala  :Heart:

----------


## tulip

e da, meni je pomagalo sjedenje na wc-u i tuširanje, i jedno i drugo opušta i pomaže otvaranju. to se može i doma i u rodilištu. doma u principu možeš napraviti sve što ti odgovara, šetati, plesati, kupati se, biti sama, biti u društvu. ali u rodilištu je to malo teže. meni je super bilo što je bila noć i nije bila gužva, tako da sam bila jako dugo u kupaoni (dok me nisu potjerali) i tu su mi trudovi bili super, da sam ostala još malo valjda bi tamo i rodila.

i probajte skužiti da li vam paše da vas muž stalno obasipa pažnjom ili vam je bolje da ste same. ja sam mog poslala u ćošak, u oba poroda mi je bilo lakše samoj sa sobom i sa bebom, totalno bih se nekako uvukla u sebe. muževi znaju biti preplašeni, nervozni, gladni, žedni, fali im cigareta, moraju u wc...uglavnom, mogu vam u tim trenucima i ići na živce odnosno širiti adrenalinsku atmosferu (tj. ometati porod). naravno, mogu biti i totalno super, ali čisto da znate da nije uvijek tako

----------


## Babette

Da ne otvaram novu temu...Vec sam 3 tjedna otvorena 4 prsta, cerkviks skoro nestao; stalno imam neke lagane bolove (kao menstrualne) ali nista se dogadja.. u terminu sam. Kakva su iskustva s prirodnim poticanjem trudova? Ja secem, hodam po stepenicama.. cujem da je sex dobar za poticanje poroda zbog prostaglandina u spermi; da li je to "opasno" ako si vec otvorena?

----------


## Anemona

> Da ne otvaram novu temu...Vec sam 3 tjedna otvorena 4 prsta, cerkviks skoro nestao; stalno imam neke lagane bolove (kao menstrualne) ali nista se dogadja.. u terminu sam. Kakva su iskustva s prirodnim poticanjem trudova? Ja secem, hodam po stepenicama.. cujem da je sex dobar za poticanje poroda zbog prostaglandina u spermi; da li je to "opasno" ako si vec otvorena?


Ja osobno ne bih "poticala" ništa. Več si lijepo otvorena, i sama kažeš da imaš lagane bolove,... mislim da će porod krenuti uskoro i sam.
Opusti se, odmori se, pročitaj neko lagano štivo, najedi se i uživaj. Sretno!

----------


## sandra23

Ja sam potakla porod dugom i iscrpljujućom šetnjom.Šetala 3 sata uzbrdo-nizbrdo-dajadili mi neredoviti trudovi koji su trajali 2 dana.Nakon te šetnje došla doma,najela se,trudovi opet izgubili redovitost-međutim par sati nakon toga pukao mi je vodenjak.
Što se tiče požurivanja poroda odnosno otvaranja,ja kad sam legla u boks odgovaralo mi je da je mm tamo ali apsolutna tišina,samo da je tamo,njegova ruka i to je sve.Nikakvi razgovori,mobiteli,ništa.Sestre i doktore sam apsolutno ignorirala(osim kad je bio pregled i kad me jedan grubo pregledao-zabila sam mu nokte u ruku i rekla nek izvoli bit nježniji,mm je zarežao i od tad su bili nježni  :Smile:  ),mm je odgovarao šta treba.Povukla sam se u sebe apsolutno i tako se osjećala najbolje. Nitko i ništa mi nije smetalo,isključila sam se od svih pozadinskih zvukova,buke i kretanja. Jedino što sam griješila je bilo što sam se stiskala u trudu,sva bih se zgrčila od boli.Došla je babica,opomenula me neka se opustim,pitala sam kako?!?-rekla je prihvati bol i samo diši.Šta da kažem-legla u boks 2cm otvorena 05h,u 06h bila 4cm otvorena,babica me upozorila da se opustim,u 07:15 nagon za tiskanjem,ja 10cm,prodisala još malo da se beba spusti,rodila u 08:15h.Prvorotka,rodila za 3 sata-ne može biti bolje!

----------


## Anemona

sandra23, ovo je ok što pričaš za dugu šetnju, ali i sama kažeš da je bila iscrpljujuća. Meni nema smisla prije poroda se namjerno specijalno dodatno iscrpljivati, ja bih radije legla, najela se i odmorila. Bebette je ionako napisala da je več 4 prsta otvorena, to je več sasvim lijep početak.

----------


## Babette

Dva dana nakon mog posta rodila sam  :Smile:  Sve je proslo super.. bilo mi je stalo da ne prekoracim termin zbog opterecene anamneze (da ne ulazim u detalje), uglavnom sve je krenulo prirodno, vaginalni poslije carskog, i ja i beba smo dobro. Dal su lagane setnje pomogle ne znam  :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

U prvoj T se nisam ništa posebno pripremala....radila sve kao i svaki drugi dan...navečer krenuli trudovi..neka 3,5 sata ih uopće nisam ni skužila jer sam mislila da mi crijeva opet rade...došla nakon 11 sati trudova (uopće nisu bili bolni, samo stezanje u donjem dijelu) otvorena 8 cm, još čekala na pregled i UZV prije rađaonice nekih pola sata u bolnici, sat i pol  nakon ulaska u box malac se rodio.

Bila opuštena, mantrala nešto kao tulip  :Zaljubljen:  (odlična je ova usporedba sa cvijetom)
I u bolnici bila skroz opuštena, MM bio samnom pa je i osjećaj sigurnosti bio tu..

----------


## kailash

> Dva dana nakon mog posta rodila sam  Sve je proslo super.. bilo mi je stalo da ne prekoracim termin zbog opterecene anamneze (da ne ulazim u detalje), uglavnom sve je krenulo prirodno, vaginalni poslije carskog, i ja i beba smo dobro. Dal su lagane setnje pomogle ne znam


Čestitam! Super.

----------


## Babette

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## gabrijela7

ja sam svoj termin prešišala za 5 dana sutra 6.lagane grčeve osjećam ima već 15 dana,čak sam jedan dan imala 9 sati trudove na 5 minuta dosta jake....ali stvar stoji ovako zatvorena skroz grlić se nije pomako s mjesta,...prvi porod je bio dosta dug i induciran,drip, probijanje, širenje rukom, iako je bebica imala samo 3 kg....sad imamo bebicu već preko 4100 i kako da ostanem sabrana kad su se dani prebrojali, bebač raste a trudova nigdje,....strah od ponovnog induciranog puni me adrenalinom maksimalno kao i sama pomisao da nas ujtru opet čeka ctg i gledanje vode iako to ni zadnji put nije bilo moguće jer sam zatvorena.....

----------


## mikka

gabrijela, imas 2 opcije--ili pristati na indukciju ako te nagovaraju, ili ju odbiti i cekati svoje trudove. ne znam, ja bi osobno odabrala ovo drugo. i pregled mozes odbiti ako ti stvara neugodu. ionako je termin do puna 42 tjedna, a ako je krivo izracunat datum moze biti i duze. korisna stvar koju mozes napraviti da budes mirna je uzv, da se vidi jel posteljica dobro obavlja svoj posao, i brojati bebine pokrete (to ti dode umjesto ctg-a).

sretno!

----------

